# BCWF Ice Fishing Derby



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

At noon in Sibley, N.D., this Saturday, January 7, on the frozen shores of scenic Lake Ashtabula, the Barnes County Wildlife Federation will kick off the ice fishing derby season with the group's annual event. Ten dollars gets you a hole and a whole bunch of camaraderie on the ice as well as the chance to win raffles, and maybe even catch a winning fish. Cash prizes will be paid out to the three largest walleye, pike and perch. Raffle tickets will also be available for great prizes donated by local merchants too.

For more information on the event call Greg Enstad at (701)840-2027. To enter, just show up in Sibley before noon this Saturday. The event draws hundreds of people from around the area and always produces lot of excitement.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*To the top*

And to take care of some FAQs I've been getting...

1) That's $10 a hole, you can have four holes for $40 if you want, or two for $20, or three for $30. 
2) Electronic use (Vexilar, Camera, etc.) is allowed.
3) You can fish from a portable shack.
4) Prizes go to the three biggest fish in the Northern, Wallleye and Perch categories. If not all three (or none) of the slots are filled for each species, the prizes will be awarded by random drawing.

See YOU at Sibley on Saturday!


----------

